# Alternative Zippo fuels



## Verba Bellum (Dec 8, 2019)

Zippo lighters play a huge role in all of my kits (EDC, Bug-out bag, home cache). One of the reasons I love Zippos is because they're old school, built well, versatile, and downright cool. Recently, I was researching the old "trench lighters" from WW1 and found out that the soldiers back then used regular gasoline to fuel their lighters. I thought, what the hell, those lighters are very similar to modern Zippo's. So, why not try gasoline in a Zippo? So I did.. and I recorded the results. Check out the video below. Can you think of any other alternative fuels for a zippo lighter? What have you tried?


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

I buy naphtha in 5 gallon containers for woodworking.

Zippo/Ronson lighter fluid is naphtha...I called them many years ago to verify.

I've heard using gas is okay but good to see it in action.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

In the army (1960) in the field I used the available gasoline, it was smokey.

I learned to never overfill them, you will get a fuel rash from them leaking with either fuel.

As a civilian I used Coleman fuel (naphtha).

I still have my 50+ year old Zippo's buried in a sock drawer.

Today and for the last 34 years I have not used them after quitting smoking.

For SHTF, I have a few dozen BIC lighters and a slew of assorted brand butane grill lighters that are refillable.

Each GHB has a few in them.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

We couldn’t get lighter fluid where I was in Vietnam, we used gasoline.
It didn’t catch as easy as Ronsonol you had to flick the spark wheel 2 or 3 times to get it going.
This was with leaded gasoline, what the Army called Mogas for motor gasoline.
Inhaling the black smoky fumes getting the cigarette going wasn’t too healthy, probably.
But, since you could be killed on any given day it didn’t mean anything.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

> I still have my 50+ year old Zippo's buried in a sock drawer.


I'm still using my father's...


----------



## Verba Bellum (Dec 8, 2019)

Robie said:


> I'm still using my father's...
> 
> View attachment 102219
> View attachment 102221


Awesome relics. I've been searching for a antique trench lighter from WW1. Still haven't been able to find a good one.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

If you are keeping Zippo's, and they ARE the best, stock pile plenty of flints.
In addition to lighter fluid, we could not get flints, either. They may have been available on the big bases, but we were the last stop on the supply chain.
I had my parents send me packs of them from home.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Robie said:


> I'm still using my father's...
> 
> View attachment 102219
> View attachment 102221


Air Force?
35 CES - 35th Civil Engineer Squadron?
SMS - Senior Master Sergeant?

If your father is still alive, please tell him Welcome Home for me. Thanks.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Air Force?
> 35 CES - 35th Civil Engineer Squadron?
> SMS - Senior Master Sergeant?
> 
> If your father is still alive, please tell him Welcome Home for me. Thanks.


Thanks.

Nope, he died 25 years ago.

He would have been 101 if he were alive today.

He started out in the Army Air Corps. Was in his bunk in Texas when Pear Harbor was attacked.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

My late FIL was an enlisted man in the AAF in WWII, after the war became a officer and a pilot, and served until 1966.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Thanks for the test on that. I saw a few old codgers do it at the gas station..but I was always too chicken to try it. I have a cool white Zippo that used to say Diluth Trading on it in black letters but now its just solid white since all the paint wore off for the logo. The white paint is till ok. I carried it in the same pocket with my mouse gun too much.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

rice paddy daddy said:


> My late FIL was an enlisted man in the AAF in WWII, after the war became a officer and a pilot, and served until 1966.


When my father retired in 1973, he was the oldest, highest ranking NCO, with the most number of years served (32), in the history of the U.S military service.

He received a letter from Nixon thanking him for his service.


----------

